# Who's headed out this weekend(10/12-13)?



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Anybody headed south? Going SE tomorrow. Hows the water looking?


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

would love to, but I cannot ever get a damned crew together!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

hebegb again said:


> would love to, but I cannot ever get a damned crew together!!


Put a post in the need a crew section, I know there's a few looking.

We'll be out there for some night fishing. :thumbup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Loading up now. How did ya'll do?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hebegb again said:


> would love to, but I cannot ever get a damned crew together!!


hell, send me a pm. i'll help with the crew.

jack


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Caught some bait outside the pass and was headed back to the launch by 9. 
Going to broil some for supper and the rest for fish salad.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Caught some bait outside the pass and was headed back to the launch by 9.
> Going to broil some for supper and the rest for fish salad.





What was the bait situation? LY's, Sigs? Shallow deep. we need to know. lol


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

It was overcast and snotty. 
While heading south with frozen cigs, we spotted some bait about a mile and a half outside and picked up a couple dozen hard tails in about 5 minutes.
Bingo


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job dude!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

A special thanks to our fearless PFF leader for the trip, Capt. "KanDo" who put us on fish almost immediately.


----------

